# christchurch newbeeeee



## jojo28

Hello everyone 

I just moved to Christchurch in November from the UK with my partner, we moved here because of his job, and now he is back at work, im thinking doobey doobey do, what can i do with myself? im finding meeting people to be a lot harder than i thought, i joined an exercise class to see if that would help, but everyone seems to keep to themselves.

i really want to meet new people in christchurch before i turn into a hermit 
is there any one out there in a similar position? im in my late 20's and im up for anything, espically if it involves drinking wine and having a laugh :clap2:

i like art, sports, most music and 'window' shopping. Please get in contact if you feel the same, and im not a weirdo, i have never done anything like this in my life lol-i just have got to the point where i have thought-to hell with it-


----------



## sdh080

jojo28 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I just moved to Christchurch in November from the UK with my partner, we moved here because of his job, and now he is back at work, im thinking doobey doobey do, what can i do with myself? im finding meeting people to be a lot harder than i thought, i joined an exercise class to see if that would help, but everyone seems to keep to themselves.
> 
> i really want to meet new people in christchurch before i turn into a hermit
> is there any one out there in a similar position? im in my late 20's and im up for anything, espically if it involves drinking wine and having a laugh :clap2:
> 
> i like art, sports, most music and 'window' shopping. Please get in contact if you feel the same, and im not a weirdo, i have never done anything like this in my life lol-i just have got to the point where i have thought-to hell with it-



There's a lot of people in the same boat in Christchurch, been quite an influx recently. 

I've been here coming up on a year now and like you say it can be quite difficult to start with especially if you're not working, the wife was like that when she first got here but she's earning her keep now,  

I always suggest sports clubs and the like as a good way of meeting people, it's certainly what I done and I'm around the same age as yourself.


----------



## topcat83

I get the feeling that Christchurch is still in shock, and the old clubs (drinking and otherwise) and meeting places haven't really settled down yet. 
I hope you get to meet some people!

Thought - if you want to start a 'Christchurch Social Group' thread I'll put it as a sticky for a while so it doesn't disappear down the list.


----------



## sdh080

topcat83 said:


> *I get the feeling that Christchurch is still in shock, and the old clubs (drinking and otherwise) and meeting places haven't really settled down yet.
> I hope you get to meet some people!*
> 
> Thought - if you want to start a 'Christchurch Social Group' thread I'll put it as a sticky for a while so it doesn't disappear down the list.


I think a lot of that comes down to the different parts of the city, some aren't vastly different than before the earthquake and others are obviously a long way from normal.


----------



## bh100

Hi, my husband and I have also just moved to Christchurch in October, we are late 20s, early 30s, what part are you living in?


----------



## jojo28

bh100 said:


> Hi, my husband and I have also just moved to Christchurch in October, we are late 20s, early 30s, what part are you living in?


Hi, we live in Merivale, just north of Hagley park


----------



## topcat83

*Christchurch Social Group*

Let's make this a sticky and see if it can get some of you together....


----------



## topcat83

Changed my mind because I couldn't change the title - so will start a new one...


----------



## jojo28

topcat83 said:


> Let's make this a sticky and see if it can get some of you together....


awh thanks topcat for your help, im not good at this  my partner had to explain to me what a sticky was!


----------



## bh100

We are living in lyttelton tho we both work in the city - we should meet up 4 a coffee some evening


----------



## Laura13

Hi, I have just moved to Christchurch a couple of weeks ago, my husband has started work today and Im trying to work out how this forum works to try and make some friends! I really enjoy socialising, having a good old chat and over a few drinks is always good too. I enjoy running, walking, cycling cooking and eating! If you fancy going for coffee or some drinks sometime that would be great.



QUOTE=jojo28;695148]Hello everyone 

I just moved to Christchurch in November from the UK with my partner, we moved here because of his job, and now he is back at work, im thinking doobey doobey do, what can i do with myself? im finding meeting people to be a lot harder than i thought, i joined an exercise class to see if that would help, but everyone seems to keep to themselves.

i really want to meet new people in christchurch before i turn into a hermit 
is there any one out there in a similar position? im in my late 20's and im up for anything, espically if it involves drinking wine and having a laugh :clap2:

i like art, sports, most music and 'window' shopping. Please get in contact if you feel the same, and im not a weirdo, i have never done anything like this in my life lol-i just have got to the point where i have thought-to hell with it- [/QUOTE]


----------



## Laura13

Hi, Ive just replied to a thread and realised you have replied and are living in Lyttelton. I'm living in Diamond Harbour for the next 5 months and wondered if you and your husband would like to meet up with us. We are both late 20's and enjoy, walking, cycling, (husband likes every sport) and we really enjoy socialising. Let me know if you want to meet for coffee/drink sometime. 


QUOTE=bh100;697550]We are living in lyttelton tho we both work in the city - we should meet up 4 a coffee some evening[/QUOTE]


----------



## jojo28

Laura13 said:


> Hi, Ive just replied to a thread and realised you have replied and are living in Lyttelton. I'm living in Diamond Harbour for the next 5 months and wondered if you and your husband would like to meet up with us. We are both late 20's and enjoy, walking, cycling, (husband likes every sport) and we really enjoy socialising. Let me know if you want to meet for coffee/drink sometime.
> 
> 
> QUOTE=bh100;697550]We are living in lyttelton tho we both work in the city - we should meet up 4 a coffee some evening


[/QUOTE]

hey laura, thanks for your reply to my thread, i live in merivale which is pretty central in christchurch city, sounds like you and bh100 live pretty close to eachother. maybe you guys could meet up!! lyttelton i think is pretty close to you. Diamond Harbour is a bit too far for me im afraid  but if you ever in the city i could try to show you about, im still finding my feet. I have just joined this forum recently and im still trying to get used to it lol


----------



## bh100

I'm much the same just onto the forum and not sure how it works! Yeah we could all meet in the city some evenin for a few drinks Jojo or somewhere in lyttelton at the weekend Laura say Samos or the porthole - if we had something that suited everyone?


----------



## bh100

Jojo noticed on another comment of yours that you are from n Ireland - what part? We are from co Antrim between ballymena and magherafelt


----------



## jojo28

bh100 said:


> Jojo noticed on another comment of yours that you are from n Ireland - what part? We are from co Antrim between ballymena and magherafelt


Hi bh100, sounds good, are both these places in lyttelton? Im not sure where they are. im from omagh, and my bf is from near Newcastle. Im always a bit hesitant about writing on the forum, I was going to give out my email address but im not sure if it is allowed, do you know?


----------



## Laura13

Hi both, 

I'm really easy about where and when we meet. Maybe meeting near the city would be best to start with? Maybe a Friday eve after work? My husband works in the city so it's just as easy for me to do that. 

Bh100 - I'm not sure about the email thing, I'm new to this too.

Laura


UOTE=jojo28;698698]Hi bh100, sounds good, are both these places in lyttelton? Im not sure where they are. im from omagh, and my bf is from near Newcastle. Im always a bit hesitant about writing on the forum, I was going to give out my email address but im not sure if it is allowed, do you know?[/QUOTE]


----------



## bh100

Yeah that's fine with me I work in city mon - fri so fei evening would suit


----------



## bh100

Hi Laura

It's 5 posts and then u can pm / email, were tryin 2 organise something either for this Friday or next Friday - let me no what suits


----------



## Laura13

Hi bh100,

Next friday would prob be better as I'm hoping we might get away this weekend and make the most of the bank hol! 

Would that suit everyone else?


UOTE=bh100;703373]Hi Laura

It's 5 posts and then u can pm / email, were tryin 2 organise something either for this Friday or next Friday - let me no what suits[/QUOTE]


----------



## Surfchix

Hi 

I am moving to Christchurch in about 3 weeks, mid feb with my husband. 
We are in our early 30's.

My husband is a kiwi and already has loads of mates, I am British and would like to make some friends of my own so please get in touch if you want to hang out sometime late feb.


----------



## ashtims

Hi all! I'm also looking to makes some friends in Chch. I inherited my husbands friends, all guys and one girl that moved to Oz, so I would love to make some friends of my own. I enjoy shopping, most music (I have an ecclectic music collection), trying new restaurants, and going to the markets around chch. Not a huge sports fan, but I do love rugby, ice hockey, and tennis. Get in touch if you would like to meet up for coffee or something!


----------



## Laura13

I thought I had posted 5 things.....technology really frustrates me! Hopefully this will work now so I can use the message function!


----------



## jojo28

Surfchix said:


> Hi
> 
> I am moving to Christchurch in about 3 weeks, mid feb with my husband.
> We are in our early 30's.
> 
> My husband is a kiwi and already has loads of mates, I am British and would like to make some friends of my own so please get in touch if you want to hang out sometime late feb.


hey 
what part of christchurch are you moving to?, ive been here since late november, i know it can be hard to meet people, i guess more and more folks are starting to come over after new year

im always up for meetin  

jojo28


----------



## jojo28

ashtims said:


> Hi all! I'm also looking to makes some friends in Chch. I inherited my husbands friends, all guys and one girl that moved to Oz, so I would love to make some friends of my own. I enjoy shopping, most music (I have an ecclectic music collection), trying new restaurants, and going to the markets around chch. Not a huge sports fan, but I do love rugby, ice hockey, and tennis. Get in touch if you would like to meet up for coffee or something!


hey ashtims

lol i know what you mean by inheriting partners friends, 

im always up for meeting, im sure others are also! whereabouts do you stay?

jojo28


----------



## ashtims

I'm in Riccarton, about 3 blocks behind the mall. What about you?


----------



## jojo28

ashtims said:


> I'm in Riccarton, about 3 blocks behind the mall. What about you?


merivale near the park, so not far at all from Riccarton, ive been a few times to check out the shops


----------



## forbiddenprincess

Hi All,

Would love to meet up! Have been living in Christchurch for a while, but working from home makes it harder to meet people, so think it would be great to meet some new people and have some fun

Would meeting somewhere round Riccarton work for people?


----------



## ashtims

Hi forbiddenprincess,

I'm looking to meet friends as well. I live in riccarton if you wanted to meet up sometime.

How long have you lived in chch?

Ashley


----------



## forbiddenprincess

ashtims said:


> Hi forbiddenprincess,
> 
> I'm looking to meet friends as well. I live in riccarton if you wanted to meet up sometime.
> 
> How long have you lived in chch?
> 
> Ashley


Hi Ashley,

I've been in ChCh for about 4 and a bit years now, but I think especially with all the earthquakes people have been leaving and it has been a bit harder to meet people. Would be great to meet up, maybe for a coffee or something?


----------



## forbiddenprincess

Surfchix said:


> Hi
> 
> I am moving to Christchurch in about 3 weeks, mid feb with my husband.
> We are in our early 30's.
> 
> My husband is a kiwi and already has loads of mates, I am British and would like to make some friends of my own so please get in touch if you want to hang out sometime late feb.


Sure, always up for making new friends Let me know when you're settled and feel like meeting up.


----------



## ashtims

You not been here much longer than me. April will be 4 years that I've lived here. I think you're right about people moving after the quakes, I know a lot of people that moved to the north island and Australia in the last year or so.

I'm actually meeting with another lady from the forums on Wednesday at riccarton mall for coffee, would you want to join us?


----------



## forbiddenprincess

Yes please, that would be great. What sort of time are you thinking of?


----------



## forbiddenprincess

Hi Jess,

Sure, would love to meet up. Most evenings work for me, we could get a coffee or a drink or something?

Anyhow, let me know what you are up for and we can get something organised.

Talk soon,

Claire


----------



## miggles

Hi all

I am sort of a local and am looking at making new friends...single and early 30s. Like getting together for lunch or drinks etc etc.


----------



## ashtims

Hi caro,

New Zealand is great. I love living here so much that I have no plans to return to the USA. 

If you ever want to meet up just give me an email and we can arrange something.


----------



## jojo28

miggles said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am sort of a local and am looking at making new friends...single and early 30s. Like getting together for lunch or drinks etc etc.


hi miggles, whereabouts in christchurch do you live? i moved here in november beacuse of my partners work. im in my late 20's, im not working at the moment so im free most of the time to meet up

jojo28


----------



## miggles

Hi ya

I live in Hornby. I am working full time but would love to catch up. Where abouts are you living?


----------



## jojo28

miggles said:


> Hi ya
> 
> I live in Hornby. I am working full time but would love to catch up. Where abouts are you living?


Hey miggles, my email is jo mc 27 @ gmail . com , but without any spaces lol. I was going to try and send you a private message but you need 5 posts to do that :ranger:


----------



## miggles

Surfchix said:


> Hi
> 
> I am moving to Christchurch in about 3 weeks, mid feb with my husband.
> We are in our early 30's.
> 
> My husband is a kiwi and already has loads of mates, I am British and would like to make some friends of my own so please get in touch if you want to hang out sometime late feb.


Hi ya

Hope the move goes well. Would love to catch up once you are settled. Good luck

Cheers Meagan


----------



## miggles

jojo28 said:


> Hey miggles, my email is jo mc 27 @ gmail . com , but without any spaces lol. I was going to try and send you a private message but you need 5 posts to do that :ranger:


Hi ya

Have sent you an email hope you get it


----------



## heyjudeles81

jojo28 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I just moved to Christchurch in November from the UK with my partner, we moved here because of his job, and now he is back at work, im thinking doobey doobey do, what can i do with myself? im finding meeting people to be a lot harder than i thought, i joined an exercise class to see if that would help, but everyone seems to keep to themselves.
> 
> i really want to meet new people in christchurch before i turn into a hermit
> is there any one out there in a similar position? im in my late 20's and im up for anything, espically if it involves drinking wine and having a laugh :clap2:
> 
> i like art, sports, most music and 'window' shopping. Please get in contact if you feel the same, and im not a weirdo, i have never done anything like this in my life lol-i just have got to the point where i have thought-to hell with it-




HELLO! I'm in the same boat as you it seems. I moved to Merivale two weeks ago with my partner, still trying to find my way around. He starts work/school next Monday, and I'll soon be bored to tears and without human companionship. I'm 30, from the US, love doing a variety of things as well. It would be nice to make a new friend.


----------



## jojo28

heyjudeles81 said:


> HELLO! I'm in the same boat as you it seems. I moved to Merivale two weeks ago with my partner, still trying to find my way around. He starts work/school next Monday, and I'll soon be bored to tears and without human companionship. I'm 30, from the US, love doing a variety of things as well. It would be nice to make a new friend.


Hey cool, I know what you mean, I felt like that when my partner went back to work, I'm still a few steps away though, from climbing the walls lol- my email is jomc27 @ gmail. com (no spaces)


----------



## heyjudeles81

jojo28 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I just moved to Christchurch in November from the UK with my partner, we moved here because of his job, and now he is back at work, im thinking doobey doobey do, what can i do with myself? im finding meeting people to be a lot harder than i thought, i joined an exercise class to see if that would help, but everyone seems to keep to themselves.
> 
> i really want to meet new people in christchurch before i turn into a hermit
> is there any one out there in a similar position? im in my late 20's and im up for anything, espically if it involves drinking wine and having a laugh :clap2:
> 
> i like art, sports, most music and 'window' shopping. Please get in contact if you feel the same, and im not a weirdo, i have never done anything like this in my life lol-i just have got to the point where i have thought-to hell with it-


*HI! I just moved to Christchurch two weeks ago, and I, too, live in Merivale! My partner begins work on Monday, and so I'll be a bit bored and lonely, as well. Just got a bike, love movies, wine, beer, coffee, music, good food, etc. Would be wonderful to make some friends here. (I thought I posted a response last night, but it seems it didn't post after all. Hopefully it will work this time.)*


----------



## heyjudeles81

miggles said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am sort of a local and am looking at making new friends...single and early 30s. Like getting together for lunch or drinks etc etc.


Where do you live? I'm in Merivale, just moved here two weeks ago with my partner, but am also looking to make new friends.


----------



## heyjudeles81

Surfchix said:


> Hi
> 
> I am moving to Christchurch in about 3 weeks, mid feb with my husband.
> We are in our early 30's.
> 
> My husband is a kiwi and already has loads of mates, I am British and would like to make some friends of my own so please get in touch if you want to hang out sometime late feb.


 Hi, I just moved to Christchurch (Merivale) almost three weeks ago now, would love to meet some people, as well. Have you arrived yet? I'm also in my early 30s, (30 to be exact) and have a British partner/NZ resident who will soon be starting work/school, thus leaving lots of time to myself.


----------



## ashtims

Hi heyjude, what part of the US are you from? I moved here 4 years ago from Alabama. How are you liking Chch so far?


----------



## micht

*friendless in Christchurch*

Hi!! I feel the same as you jojo28.... I am from South Africa and my husband has just started work and gotten his work permit. I have yet to go for my medicals and apply for my work visa too. Havent been able to meet anyone here and most people do keep to themselves here.... Its nothing like the UK where i lived and worked for 2years and people are so friendly and open and willing to make new friends...
Here things are very different and i feel like im on a boat alone here..
Im 28 years old and would love to meet up with any other gals who would be interested in making a new friend....let me know here..thanks!! )
:juggle:


----------



## miggles

micht said:


> Hi!! I feel the same as you jojo28.... I am from South Africa and my husband has just started work and gotten his work permit. I have yet to go for my medicals and apply for my work visa too. Havent been able to meet anyone here and most people do keep to themselves here.... Its nothing like the UK where i lived and worked for 2years and people are so friendly and open and willing to make new friends...
> Here things are very different and i feel like im on a boat alone here..
> Im 28 years old and would love to meet up with any other gals who would be interested in making a new friend....let me know here..thanks!! )
> :juggle:


HI ya how are things going? I am a kiwi (31) looking to meet new people. Hope you are settleing in well. If you are keen would love to meet up with ya and hopefully change ya mind about us kiwi's not being friendly LOL. Flick me an email if you like: meg.armstrong @ xtra.co.nz with out the spaces.

Cheers
Meagan


----------



## heyjudeles81

ashtims said:


> Hi heyjude, what part of the US are you from? I moved here 4 years ago from Alabama. How are you liking Chch so far?


Hi Ashtims! I'm from Greenville. Where in Alabama are you from? I LOVE Christchurch! It's a completely different world from anything I've ever seen. I taught ESL in South Korea for the past five years, so I am a bit taken aback by everything, but in the best way possible.


----------



## ashtims

I'm from Fort Payne, in the northeast corner. It was an experience moving from a small town in Alabama to here, but I wouldn't change it for the world. I love it here too, don't think I'll ever move back


----------



## tuscman

jojo28 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I just moved to Christchurch in November from the UK with my partner, we moved here because of his job, and now he is back at work, im thinking doobey doobey do, what can i do with myself? im finding meeting people to be a lot harder than i thought, i joined an exercise class to see if that would help, but everyone seems to keep to themselves.
> 
> i really want to meet new people in christchurch before i turn into a hermit
> is there any one out there in a similar position? im in my late 20's and im up for anything, espically if it involves drinking wine and having a laugh :clap2:
> 
> i like art, sports, most music and 'window' shopping. Please get in contact if you feel the same, and im not a weirdo, i have never done anything like this in my life lol-i just have got to the point where i have thought-to hell with it-



Hi there,

We've been to C'hch in 2006 and were ready (not in terms of ticking off all the immigration service boxes) to move in 2010. Were shocked with the quake, but it's not an off-putting factor.

Cannot get it out of my head! It was really beautiful place, I felt at home!

I saw your post and thought let's see and ask how is all there. There is very small coverage of what is going on now.

It was only when CCTV (Chinese news) did a 5 min piece on it that I have seen containers replacing buildings and just all in rubbles. It reminded me of a place I worked with in 1993 as UN volunteer.

So if you don't find anyone to do things with, whilst hubby is at work, and you have digital camera, walk around your new home take some pics, stick them on flicker there will be loads of people interested in dailiy graft of C'hch and its residents!

So this gives you something to do it's art(ie) and sport(ie).

lane: God speed!

I still hope to get there sooner rather than later, we can have a pint of Tui than!


----------



## tuscman

miggles said:


> HI ya how are things going? I am a kiwi (31) looking to meet new people. Hope you are settleing in well. If you are keen would love to meet up with ya and hopefully change ya mind about us kiwi's not being friendly LOL. Flick me an email if you like: meg.armstrong @ xtra.co.nz with out the spaces.
> 
> Cheers
> Meagan


Hi Meagan and all,

Sorry to butt in, but I just thought it's worht saying how great it is to be able to get an offer of someone who is for better or worse word 'native' to meet up!

THere is nothing like a local knowledge, it makes so many things so much easier.

I though Kiwis are super friendly, helpfull and kind. One of my best friends (she was also my bridesmade) is Ozzy but (apologies to all Ozzies! in advance) I think Kiwis are so much friendlier!

I'll get beaten up for this!:focus:


----------



## MelKiwi

Hey everyone! Wow look how many peeps now in Chch!!! Gee here I was organising a mystery bus pub crawl and only got 22 along so it cost me $80 of my own money when I should've logged on here and found some of you to come along!! It was travellers, new people to Chch. I also had one in December but had 41 along!
I have organised 6 girls nites out. Dont know when I will organise another big one, but are keen to meet GENUINE friends - I have my bestie (met her off internet 7years ago) leaving to go back to USA this year, and another friend that I met online leaving next month!

Interesting how many people ARE wanting to make friends, get out and bout isnt it!!

I am 33, kiwi, lived here all my life except one year in Canada - u probably saw my ad on here, but duh with me not loggin in for 11months I had no idea all this chitter chatter was going on, sorry!!!

have an awesome day!


----------



## jojo28

micht said:


> Hi!! I feel the same as you jojo28.... I am from South Africa and my husband has just started work and gotten his work permit. I have yet to go for my medicals and apply for my work visa too. Havent been able to meet anyone here and most people do keep to themselves here.... Its nothing like the UK where i lived and worked for 2years and people are so friendly and open and willing to make new friends...
> Here things are very different and i feel like im on a boat alone here..
> Im 28 years old and would love to meet up with any other gals who would be interested in making a new friend....let me know here..thanks!! )
> :juggle:


Hey there, i have not been on this site for sooo long, sorry for v late reply!
I see you have only made one post so i cant send you a private message, but my email is jomc27 @ gmail.com


----------



## Jay12

Hey all,

I'm a 20yo Kiwi guy who has recently moved to ChristChurch from Napier, I have always been a pretty sociable guy but as I knew nobody down here I have struggled to meet new friends who are a similar age.

I don't know what kind of reply to expect on this site but I would love to meet new people, guys and girls, preferably around the low to mid 20's. I'm a very sporty kinda guy, if anybody would like to go out for a hit of tennis, golf, squash or do whatever! I am open to ideas, just get in touch


----------



## topcat83

Jay12 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm a 20yo Kiwi guy who has recently moved to ChristChurch from Napier, I have always been a pretty sociable guy but as I knew nobody down here I have struggled to meet new friends who are a similar age.
> 
> I don't know what kind of reply to expect on this site but I would love to meet new people, guys and girls, preferably around the low to mid 20's. I'm a very sporty kinda guy, if anybody would like to go out for a hit of tennis, golf, squash or do whatever! I am open to ideas, just get in touch


Hi Jay
I know it's really difficult when you move to a new area and can be very lonely initially.
Best advice I can give is go join a few clubs. If you're into tennis & golf, I bet you find a few out there. The worse bit is walking through the door for the first time - after that it gets much easier...


----------

